# Pitching rod



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok guys you were a *big *help in helping me choose a reel for pitching light weights . Now I need some advice as to what rod should I match it up to . I presently have Loomis GLX and IMX mh rods for my Zillion and Calcutta. I like the feel of the Loomis rods . But what make etc do you think will compliment my SOL reel with the Loomis feel :?:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 12, 2007)

how about a custom rod with a Loomis blank


----------



## redbug (Dec 12, 2007)

I would look at *rouge rods* they are made by gar loomis's son and use the same hardware and blank molds . they have the same warranty at a cheaper price I have several rouge rods and 10 loomis rods and they are both top notch 

Wayne


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

I've never seen Rouge rods up here . 

:?: for pitching small lures . I see rods are described as far as action.
Mod, Mod/fast, fast, and x fast . What type of action should I be looking at :?: As well as lenght and weight. Light , medium, m/h or heavy :?:


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 12, 2007)

I would say somehting over 7' and either medium or med-heavy power, with an x-fast action. The x-fast action will help you load up the rod better with lighter jigs and help you get more distance.


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Any preferences :?: We normally have Loomis and St Croix available here


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know but someone in my club last season got rid of a Tournament Bass St Croix because he thought it was too heavy, it was a 7'6" flippin' stick. Shoot Mattman a PM he's a custom builder and can build on whatever blank you want(Loomis, St. Croix, dare I say Sage?).


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

The G Loomis Jig and Worm looks interesting BUT the cost is oh too much. $345 to $450.00


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe look at the Shiman Crucial 7'6 flipping stick. I have one and think its awesome for flipping.


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks any others :?: Some may not be available up here


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

any 7'6 rod h or mh should work i like loomis


----------



## Nickk (Dec 12, 2007)

whoops! I forgot the lightbait part. I have a ML Shimano Crucial for light duty baitcasting. I think the Crucial is one of the best bang for the buck rods there are. These guys have them, take a look at the 6'6" M Dropshot rod

https://www.thefishinhole.com/

CRC-D66M
item # 3852198


forgot to mention, they're North of the Maple curtain in Saskatoon.... good?


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree on the crucial, I have a spinning 7'2" med ex-fast dropshot rod and I love it. For $140 they are a deal. I also like st. croix a lot. Also look into Kistler. I have a magnesium ts 6'9" med hvy and it is an awesome all around casting rod. They are super light and strong.


----------



## sporty (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks guys ; they have a 6'8" Crucial up hear . In an X fast series
Is that ok :?: Any other rods that you may suggest ???


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks guys ; they have a 6'8" Crucial up hear . In an X fast series
> Is that ok :?: Any other rods that you may suggest ???



That is an awesome rod! I have that same rod for spinning. But For pitching into the thick stuff it wont do.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 13, 2007)

I have no Input on this thread but its an intresting read, I guess i should really venture out of my 6'6" rod size comfort zone and see what 7' footers plus have to offer


----------



## sporty (Dec 13, 2007)

The closest thing arould here offering light action is a Loomis IMX CR 721 3/16 - 1/2 weight . However it is only available in a light series.
I don't think it is strong enough getting pike etc. out of the weeds.?????


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont think so


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

sporty said:


> The closest thing arould here offering light action is a Loomis IMX CR 721 3/16 - 1/2 weight . However it is only available in a light series.
> I don't think it is strong enough getting pike etc. out of the weeds.?????


How big are the pike? You'd be surprised what I've reeled in with light rods


----------



## sporty (Dec 13, 2007)

Confusing :? :? :? Pikes here max out at 12 lbs , but are very rare.
eyes up to 4-5 lbs if your lucky.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

No way would that rod handle a nasty Esox in the weeds - but it would be fun to try. I do not think it would be right for the pike lures and such that well either. You are probably better off with a slightly heavier rod, especially if you need to haul fish through the weeds.


----------

